# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Mielipiteitä Marin alpine trail 7

## JulleM

Moro! Eli oon tässä etsinyt pitkin kevättä käytettyä trail/enduro pyörää eikä ole vielä sopivaa vastaan tullu ja nyt sit bongasin tommosen pyörän netistä joten onko kellään kokemusta merkistä/pyörästä ja olisko kannattava ostos? 
Ja tota koko hommaa oon myös miettinyt ku pituutta löytyy 168 cm ja jalan sisämitta n. 75 cm että olisiko se S vai M
https://m.bikester.fi/marin-alpine-t...aa-878832.html
Saa myös tarjota käytettyjä mielellään keski-suomesta.

----------


## JulleM

Oliko kellään vinkkejä tuohon kokoon ku just oma pituus asettuu S ja M kokojen väliin ja nyt sit arvon että kumman koon ottaisin?

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Moro! Eli oon tässä etsinyt pitkin kevättä käytettyä trail/enduro pyörää eikä ole vielä sopivaa vastaan tullu ja nyt sit bongasin tommosen pyörän netistä joten onko kellään kokemusta merkistä/pyörästä ja olisko kannattava ostos? 
> Ja tota koko hommaa oon myös miettinyt ku pituutta löytyy 168 cm ja jalan sisämitta n. 75 cm että olisiko se S vai M
> https://m.bikester.fi/marin-alpine-t...aa-878832.html
> Saa myös tarjota käytettyjä mielellään keski-suomesta.



 Hyvännäköinen paketti. Modernin trailipyörän geometria. Osasarja hyvä tuon hintaluokan täyjoustossa, etenkin keula ja voimansiirto. Kammet, jarrut, takaiskari ja renkaat aika hinnat alkaen -tavaraa mutta niitä päivittelee kohtuu edullisesti sitten sen mukaan miten kokee tarvetta.

Marin on ihan laatuvalmistaja pitkällä historialla.

Koon puolesta en uskalla suositella. Muuten sanoisin että M, mutta tuo 420 satulaputki ja 150mm dropperi voi kyllä olla liikaa. 125mm putkella varmaan menisi.

----------

